# Alternative to TPN+ on a low tech tank?



## Luketendo (3 Mar 2008)

I have been advised to dose TPN+ and Easycarbo, well I know I can't get away with using a cheaper carbon source. But I was wondering if you could dose dry ferts instead of TPN+ which I feel is going to be extremely expensive.

Is this is feasible I'm looking at dosing:

KNO3
KN2PO4
Trace

I have searched on quite a few websites and have found lots of regimes for use with high tech tanks, but none for the low tech. I think it'd be a good idea to work out a general formula.

So I'm asking, would I be able to dose EI (lowered of course) in my low tech tank? And how much of each should I dose and how often?

Tank Stats:

Tank: 120L Approx. / 32USG / 27 UKG (60cmL X 40cmD X 60cmH)
Filter: Juwel Internal Filter 600lph, Fluval 104 480lph, 8 times turnover an hour.
Lighting: 2 x 24W Juwel T5s. One 'Day' (Blue) and the other Nature (Orange). 1.5WPG (US). These are actually T5HO so my lighting is pretty high.
CO2: None. Will dose easycarbo.
Substrate: 2cm Tetraplant Complete Substrate, 1cm Pea Gravel, 4cm Argos Playsand.
Fertilisers: None, but hopefully dry ferts.


----------



## johnny70 (3 Mar 2008)

I'm pretty much in the same boat, fairly low tech tanks but want good plant growth, this is what I use

The first is made up using 500ml of water. (mix 1)
3tsp. Potassium Nitrate (KN03)
1/2tsp Potassium Phosphate (KH2P04)
1/2tsp GH Booster  
(or if your water is not soft like mine, replace with 7tsp Magnesium Sulphate (MgS04))

The second is also made with 500ml of water. (mix 2)
1tsp Trace

JOHNNY


----------



## Luketendo (3 Mar 2008)

Ok it is possible.

I'd like to stick to the three I mentioned:

KNO3
KN2PO4
Trace 

I can find the solutions quite easily, as you stated, but how often and when should I dose?

I'd probably do a KNO3 + KN2PO4 mix and a Trace mix like you.


----------



## johnny70 (3 Mar 2008)

I dose mix 1 on alternate days to mix 2.

I dose 40ml for 180 ltr tank of both mixes on alternate days, this is about half what was recommended to me, seems to work quite well for me

JOHNNY


----------



## Luketendo (3 Mar 2008)

johnny70 said:
			
		

> I dose mix 1 on alternate days to mix 2.
> 
> I dose 40ml for 180 ltr tank of both mixes on alternate days, this is about half what was recommended to me, seems to work quite well for me
> 
> JOHNNY



Say If I dose 2/3 of this...

25ml per day alternate on 120l?

What do you think about that?


----------



## johnny70 (3 Mar 2008)

I dose 20ml on a 90ltr so sounds about right, try and see how it goes, if the plants look like they need more, give it to them

JOHNNY


----------



## Luketendo (3 Mar 2008)

johnny70 said:
			
		

> I dose 20ml on a 90ltr so sounds about right, try and see how it goes, if the plants look like they need more, give it to them
> 
> JOHNNY



I suppose I can get away with getting 100g of each and it lasting for ages?


----------



## johnny70 (3 Mar 2008)

I bought a 500g bag but i dose 8 tanks a day, 1 500ml mix lsts me about a week at the moment

so 200g will last a while

JOHNNY


----------



## Luketendo (3 Mar 2008)

I suppose adding just a few teaspoons is ok?

I mean are the solutions concentrated enough? Are they in the same proportion to normal EI?


----------



## johnny70 (3 Mar 2008)

http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=595

this i s my long thread about this type of dosing, may help you

JOHNNY


----------



## Luketendo (3 Mar 2008)

I'm going to use GH booster too.

Looks like I'm all sorted then, I'll get these when I can afford it.

Thanks loads, been quite hard to find low tech EI.

Oh, one more question, what water change regime do you use?


----------



## johnny70 (3 Mar 2008)

I do a 25% on all tanks every 7 days or so, depending on work

JOHNNY


----------



## Luketendo (3 Mar 2008)

johnny70 said:
			
		

> I do a 25% on all tanks every 7 days or so, depending on work
> 
> JOHNNY



Sounds pretty good since this is what I planned to do.

Would this work?

Sun - NPK (mix 1)
Mon - Trace (mix 2)
Tue - NPK
Wed - Trace
Thu - NPK
Fri - Trace
Sat - Water change + NPK
Sun - Trace

& So on.


----------

